# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Nossa Senhora Graca [Ilha Azul, Αθηνά, Bahia de Ceuta]

## chrb

Ναι και η Αθηνά θα βγεί στα μέσα Ιουνίου χωρίς να ξέρουμε το χρώμα του πλοίου.

----------


## andreas

Το ΑΘΗΝΑ έχει ακόμα δουλειές!! Δεν ξέρω αν προλαβαίνει μέσα Ιουνίου.

----------


## che

Ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια του παλι το Αθηνα απο την Παρασκευη στην γνωστη γραμμη του,μονο που τωρα εχει και 3 διανυκτερευσεις την εβδομαδα στην Αιγινα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ακούστηκε ότι το Αθηνά πουλήθηκε

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κρίμα γιατί πρέπει να είναι καλό βαποράκι και ιδανικό για πολλές γραμμές, κυρίως τοπικού χαρακτήρα (πχ ενδοκυκλαδικά,άγονη Πελοπονήσου,Αργοσαρωνικός ή τοπικά δρομολόγια)

----------


## George

Πουλήθηκε μάλλον στις Αζόρες έναντι πολύ καλού ποσού.

----------


## andreas

Έχει σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια το πλοίο και είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι. Η τιμή λογικά πρέπει να ξεπερνάει όλο το κόστος αγοράς και μετασκευής του άρα μάλλον είναι αρκετά υψηλή.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Χθες το πρωι το βαπορι ήταν στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## George

Δεμένο στα 200άρια είναι πάλι.

----------


## A377

....ILHA AZUL το νέου όνομα...

----------


## andreas

Αγαπητέ George εγώ το είχα δει στο Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας πριν μερικές μέρες.

----------


## George

Ναι όντως είχε μεθορμίσει στο Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας αλλά έφυγε και από κει μεταξύ Παρασκευής βράδυ και Σαββάτου πρωί. Δεν θα το ξαναδούμε δυστυχώς...

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είχε μία προσάραξη η οποία ακόμα δέν έχει ξακαθαριστεί το πόσο θα επιρρεάσει την βιωσιμότητα του πλοίου...

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά το πλοίο γλύτωσε την διάλυση....

----------


## Panos80

Ξερουμε που βρισκεται τωρα?

----------


## captain 83

Στις Αζόρες είναι. Θα κάνει δρομολόγια μαζί με το Σαντορίνη.

----------


## vinman

Μία πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία απο ένα ωραίο πλοίο που έμεινε πολύ λίγο στις θάλασσες μας....
(Σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστη)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15144

----------


## laz94

Τι ωραία που θα ήταν να έκανε δρομολογια μαζί με τον Φοίβο.....

----------


## gtogias

Η Αθηνά (Ilha Azul) ενώ ετοιμαζόταν να μας αφήσει, Απρίλιος 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43275

----------


## gtogias

> To Αθηνα που βρισκεται?(Σορυ για το εκτος θεματος)


Μια φωτό στο ΝΜΔ λίγο πριν μας αφήσει για τα μαγικά νησιά του Ατλαντικού:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...793#post216793

----------


## Vortigern

> Η Αθηνά (Ilha Azul) ενώ ετοιμαζόταν να μας αφήσει, Απρίλιος 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43275


Mα γιατι επωληθει??

----------


## gtogias

> Mα γιατι επωληθει??


Αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Πιθανώς γιατί δεν χρειάζονταν και τα δύο στους συνεταίρους ή μπορεί απλά γιατί η τιμή ήταν καλή.

----------


## Stylianos

Το πλοίο είχε ένα ατύχημα στις Αζόρες πριν έναν χρόνο! βρηκε σε αβαθή...Παρεπιπτόντως να αναφέρω οτι το πλοίο χρησιμοποιεί πλαινό καταπέλτη και όχι τον πρυμναίο,επίσεις άλλαξε σινιάλα και πλέον έχει βαφτέι μπλε.Η πλοιοκτλητρια ειναι η Atlanticoline και διαχειρίστρια η Transmacor (μπορεί να'ναι και το αντίστροφο,δεν είμαι σίγουρος)και τέλος έχει κερδίσει τα πιο καλά σχόλια στις γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί,ας είναι καλοτάξιδο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Τα τελευταια νεα του πλοιου απο την Πορτογαλια.

http://lmcshipsandthesea.blogspot.co...em-aveiro.html

----------


## Stylianos

Φυσικά πλεον αποσύρθηκε απο τις Αζόρες και βρισκεται στο Aveiro...ο λογος; η κακή φημη που απεκτησε στις Αζορες μετα απο τα συνεχη προβληματα που προξενησε...(προσαραξες,βλαβες κλπ...)  :Sad:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πραγματικά κρίμα για το πλοίο!* *Ας ελπίσουμε να έχει μία καλή τύχη στο μέλλον..*

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από δυο χρόνια παροπλισμού, το ILHA AZUL φαίνεται πως πουλήθηκε για να συνεχίσει την καριέρα του κάνοντας ενδονησιωτικά δρομολόγια στις Αζόρες.

Ας το δούμε και όταν ως ΑΘΗΝΑ ήταν υπό επισκευή στο νέο μώλο.
athina.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε σε μερικές φάσεις στην παρουσία του στην Ελλάδα. Ας σημειώσουμε ότι ο Αγαπητός έκανε μια καταπληκτική μετασκευη, ενα πλοίο που απο κατάσταση χειρότερη απο το σκραπ πήρε 5,5 εκ ευρώ στην πώληση του. Τα πάντα ξηλώθηκαν, τα πάντα αλάχτηκαν, έγινε μια θαυμάσια δουλεια πραγματικα. Ολοι τότε χαρήκαμε που ξαναβλέπαμε το γνωστο "ΚΑΙ" στην τσιμινιέρα αλλα το ονειρο έμεινε για λίγο...

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΑΣ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΑΛΙ....

http://commercial.apolloduck.com/advert.phtml?id=180007

 :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Πουλήθηκε στο Cape Verde

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΥΧΗ ΕΚΕΙ... 8)

----------


## Rocinante

Το νέο όνομα του πλοίου και όποια άλλα στοιχεία ενδιαφέρουν...
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...x?MMSI=6107000

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μια ερώτηση στην οποία δε μπόρεσα να βρω απάντηση. Ήταν αδερφό του Φοίβου, γιατί μοιάζουν;

Never mind.. τη βρήκα στο θέμα του Φοίβου

----------

